# South West Ship Show



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

I met quite a few SN members at last year's show. Hope to meet them (and others) again this year. It is on 6th April and is at the same place, Parish Wharf Leisure Centre in Portishead. I've seen adverts in some of the shipping magazines.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I will be there on the World Ship Society or Maritime Volunteer Service Stand. 

I look forward to see you all there (well some).


David


----------

